# Which 32 inch LED TV Supports all Movie formats?



## AmdAti (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi All,
I am planning to buy a 32 inchLED TV (Preferebly Sony /Samsung /LG ).I have plenty of movies in my HD in mkv/mp4/mov formats.I want a TV which can play them all without converting into any other format.

Also i would like to know that "HD Ready LED" can be compared with a Full HD LCD in terms of Picture clarity?

All 32 inch LED/LCD owners can help me buying my new TV

Cheers
REMOVED PERSONAL INFO


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 6, 2011)

Any specific budget?
BTW The best one is Samsung UA32D5900


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2011)

> Which 32 inch LED TV Supports all Movie formats?


None.

Get WD TV Live if you want to play every movie format.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Oct 7, 2011)

You can buy Panasonic LED TV because it supports smooth playback for mp4 and mkv formats movies through usb. And it uses alpha IPS panel which has got better viewing angles than Sony and Samsung
Buy Panasonic Viera 32" LED TV TH-L32X30D at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Or go for LGLV3500 which has got also IPS panel and plays most of the popular formats smoothly
Buy LG 32" LED TV 32LV3500 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd suggest wd live. its the best option. you don't want to keep violating the TVs USB port every other time.


----------



## rambof07 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think every company is providing such kind of features in the TV's like LG and Panasonic and samsung etc. If you doubt then you can visit any of the store that would be the much better way to judge the thing which you are thinking.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 20, 2012)

rambof07 said:


> I think every company is providing such kind of features in the TV's like LG and Panasonic and samsung etc. If you doubt then you can visit any of the store that would be the much better way to judge the thing which you are thinking.



Just to increase your post count you have to dig up old threads and that also your reply doesn't seem to give any proper response to the question.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^
Ha ha ha...
I agree on that.


----------



## AmdAti (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the response.I have bought a Sony BX32 series tv for 29,900/-.I tested it with a USB drive which indeed played mkv and mp4 at store.
Later i came to know that whichever mkv files bigger than 1hr is not been played in this tv.(the one i have tried at store was a sample mkv file which is hardly 5 mins long).
Anyways i have now a laptop which can be connected to TV using HDMI which is kind of alternative way to play hi def movies on my HD.
Clarity/Picture quality wise i think Sony is better than LG/Panasonic in 32 inch LCD series.Only i found Samsung as a competetor but they have less contrast compared to Sony in LCD series with almost same price.
Posting this if it helps anyone who have a smilar question in mind when they buy a LCD TV.
Cheers
Take Care!
Mathew


----------

